# Dry Shop Air (Final Assembly)



## MtnBiker (Sep 13, 2021)

Wrapping up the install with air lines and filtration for our 800 square foot shop.





The Milton 1072 system offers a pretty good combination of capacity and value IMO. Water separator, coalescing filter and a large 2 quart desiccant cannister with after-filter. A little difficult to mount - we fabricated what we needed but the MIlton mounting brackets are a little expensive and sold separately (and this unit came without any tapped threads so we had to do that as well).

With the after-cooler installed, we'll have ambient temperature, dry air even with the compressor running on a long CNC plasma job.




Put in our primary condensate drain just in case there is a little moisture in there. Also 3 air lines for things that don't need any polishing (like a Fog Buster for the mill and lathe).

We ran PEX and Shark Bite. Easy install, no leaks and at 3/4" should minimize any pressure drops. The main line is about 60 feet plus 3 drops. Met our needs really well.







So here is the business end. Tool room, plasma station and, at the end of the road, our grinding station. Tool oiler at the grinding station.




Lastly, we made a pass-through manifold for the hose reel.

We chased down all the leaks around the new manifolds. No more bubbles. We're ready for the CNC plasma to get here!

We may install a port through the wall so we can run shop air to an outdoor paint booth ... other than that, this pretty much wraps it up.

Hope this little series of shop air projects can help a few people with some ideas and options.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 13, 2021)

What is the bench that the grinder is on? Some type of welding table?


----------



## MtnBiker (Sep 13, 2021)

That is a metalworking downdraft table. We do a lot of grinding for weld prep and this sucks all the dust into filters and larger stuff into catch trays. Keeps the shop a lot cleaner. Grizzly G0798.


----------



## MtnBiker (Sep 13, 2021)

So - this is what we upgraded from:




30 gallon Husky and 2 outlets. Hey - it had a regulator built in...pretty fancy.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 13, 2021)

looking like a sweet set up!!


----------

